# Another figure 8



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Just arrived 









Let's try to make a slingshot


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey, hit up Eric (Metro). He is a pro at figure 8 frames. He can give ya some great pointers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I can only learn from master and it will be a honour for me


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Vinnie !

Go for it i have 2 will soon have 3 in my collection along with dankungs and others .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Done 









I love the Gipsy tab... I can change from Lizard to Figure8 and back with no problem and no need to tie and untie the tubes


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is the sheath for her and some test shots
5 mm steel balls and marbles


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's so awesome!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I change the target 








But I think I must change it again


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

You are doing excellant ! Vinny keep it up you have already surpassed me by leaps n bounds !

Bravo a te !


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I try my best in having fun


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice job on you figure 8 shooter,,,those make a excellent bb shooter with lighter tube set..using 2040 will zing some ammo out there pretty quick

1/4" steel ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I have one I got in a trade, sits in the pocket on the truck door, a box of .24. cal ammo on the dash!! love it


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ottimo lavoro Widget, great work.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

A little mod to make it more comfy


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Questo tuo lavoro mi era sfuggito!!!!!

Non è da 8 ma da 10. Ciao


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 27, 2015)

Very cool. Is it cool if I try and make one like that, don't want to without permission.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Very cool. Is it cool if I try and make one like that, don't want to without permission.


I don't know if there is some "copyright" on this but considering all the various models around I think not


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

There is no copyright on figure 8 slingshots go for it









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------

